# How to roost?



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

Im curious how people roost on a mountain bike. Even if i knew how i would rarely do it since its not good for the trails


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

Are you talking about when people lock up rear brakes to slide the tire in a turn throwing dirt up? if so, that's your answer, lean bike -lock brake. Sometimes, some riders have true loamy dirt and they don't have to do that as the dirt is loose and just breaks out.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

bank5 said:


> Im curious how people roost on a mountain bike. Even if i knew how i would rarely do it since its not good for the trails











And sure, it is ok to intentionally tear up the trails but only if you "rarely do it".


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Real roosts don't involve locking up the brakes - that would be a skid, or "powerslide" as we used to call 'em when we were kids. You need to learn to turn fast and hard enough to break the wheel(s) loose. A quick counter-steer going into your turn helps. Get ready to high-side it a ton of times trying to learn; pretty tricky move.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

I thought roost was an offroad term. Your riding your kids PW-50 to sign up, your buddy can't help himself, on his KX-500 with an IRC-M5B-140-80-18 tire (fresh mount) he slices under you grabs clutch and 2nd gear and roosts you.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

jimbowho said:


> I thought roost was an offroad term. Your riding your kids PW-50 to sign up, your buddy can't help himself, on his KX-500 with an IRC-M5B-140-80-18 tire (fresh mount) he slices under you grabs clutch and 2nd gear and roosts you.


Basically, the 'roost' is the dirt thrown by a spinning tire (ie - moto chest protectors are know as "roost protectors", as they keep a lot of racks and crap from peppering your sternuem). Since it's not likely there are a lot of mtbers that can put enough power to the pedal while moving in straight line to throw a roost, you have to take it to the turns. I'll see if I can find a good slo-mo vid of somebody pulling it off - I know I've seen them. Key factor though, is the wheel's gotta be spinning while throwing dirt. Skidding doesn't count.


----------

